# Cold Weather Gear



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

With the cold weather upon us I thought this thread might be fitting...

What is your favorite thing that keeps you warm while fishing?

Mine is my fingerless Kenai gloves with a flip over mitten. They are warm even when wet!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

crown royal, carhartt parka, ski pants, crown royal, thermals, beenie, crown royal, frabill speed shak, mr. buddy heater, oh yeah and crown royal. :twisted:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Smartwool is the ticket for me for base layering. The stuff is a bit pricey, but worth every single cent. I love their socks, T-shirts and longer sleeved shirts. I even have a smartwool hat that is sweet.

Get a good baselayer going and you can't really go wrong. Just stay away from cotton, put on some layers and you should be good.

When I go river fishing in the winter, I put a pair of CW-X thermal tights on under my waders, it keeps me nice and toasty. Going on my third season with that stuff though, it is very durable.

Edit: I would stay away from Under Armor, Lycra is a cheap material that does ok at keeping you dry and warm, there is way better stuff out there to use for base layers. I have used that crap before and I had a hard time staying warm in it. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

RnF said:


> Smartwool is the ticket...


Thanks for the tips! Exactly the kind of stuff I'm looking for. Are the CW-X thermal tights smartwool as well?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

What really keeps me insulated and warm out on the ice? Well it doesn't have a brand name, and words just can't describe, so I will just show you.

[attachment=0:25bet9q7]fat_women.jpg[/attachment:25bet9q7]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Pure EEEEEEVil!

I hope you bring 4 really big paper sacks with you.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> > Smartwool is the ticket...
> ...


No, the brand is CW-X and the ones I use are the Pro Thermal Tights. They are a tight with seams that support the joints and muscles. Quite comfy. These tights are "fleeced" on the inside. Makes them comfy and very warm. And they work really good with waders, don't take up too much room. These would be really good for skiing or any active outdoor activity or for sitting like ice fishing.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nibble Nuts, that is just wrong LOL


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Pure EEEEEEVil!
> 
> I hope you bring 4 really big paper sacks with you.


Your going to need a lot more than a paper sack... _/O -#&#*!-

Nibble, i knew something was wrong with you.... :wink:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Main thing to remember is to avoid cotton and dress in layers. My inner layers are wool, fleece, and polyester blends. Top it with gore tex outerwear and your good to go. I wear my snowboarding gettup when I ice fish, including my snowboard boots. The pants and jacket are goretex and have vent zips to vent out persperation. Top it with a beenie, face gaiter, and ski goggles and it's like being inside looking out. I also use fingerless wool gloves and keep a pair of polar mitts handy to go over them.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good stuff to know...exept for the pic... _/O


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with the base layer comments. A new addition for me last year was a Mountain Hardwear Conduit soft shell. I love that thing. It's one of the only waterproof soft shells on the market, and the fit is very athletic so all my hunting coats fit easily over the top of it.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> What really keeps me insulated and warm out on the ice? Well it doesn't have a brand name, and words just can't describe, so I will just show you.
> 
> [attachment=0:38p1pavm]fat_women.jpg[/attachment:38p1pavm]


Y'know, it would actually be pretty handy to have such insulated flotation devices in case of a break through...which would be highly likely if you took those gals along. Good call.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > What really keeps me insulated and warm out on the ice? Well it doesn't have a brand name, and words just can't describe, so I will just show you.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > What really keeps me insulated and warm out on the ice? Well it doesn't have a brand name, and words just can't describe, so I will just show you.
> ...


They are rather bouyant, from any angle you look at them. When I am ice fishing, I know what it would feel like if Jabba The Hut were a polygamist.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> What really keeps me insulated and warm out on the ice? Well it doesn't have a brand name, and words just can't describe, so I will just show you.


Bikinis that size should be made illegal!!! -)O(- _/O


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > What really keeps me insulated and warm out on the ice? Well it doesn't have a brand name, and words just can't describe, so I will just show you.
> ...


+1 AMEN


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I would happily take one of those beauties. Keep you warm in the winter and give you shade in the summer. Really though _/O _/O 
One of my favorite pieces of equipment is a kitchen towel. I love being able to wipe the cold water off my hands after I release the fish. Plus I like to wipe all the slimy stuff off the fish before I release it. Its just the polite thing to do. I wouldn't want to go around with all that slim on my skin. :wink:


----------

